# Clapton Coils, the easy way.



## Alex (11/4/15)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (11/4/15)

Brilliant find @Alex.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/15)

Wow @Alex, thats so clever!

Now i am glad I have been keeping my old Evod1 coils


----------



## Alex (11/4/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @Alex, thats so clever!
> 
> Now i am glad I have been keeping my old Evod1 coils



And I'm wishing I had an old Evod coil

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/15)

Alex said:


> And I'm wishing I had an old Evod coil



I can donate you one @Alex 
It will go into my vape bag for next time we meet up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (11/4/15)

Silver said:


> I can donate you one @Alex
> It will go into my vape bag for next time we meet up



i will love you long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/15)

Alex said:


> i will love you long time



Right , that means we can organise another mini vape meet breakfast in the name of an Evod coil!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (11/4/15)

Just thinking about this now, and I can't see why any modded BF RDA wouldn't do the same job. Hmmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/4/15)

mmmm, i'm calling BS,  just tried it and ye, claptons are just as difficult as ever.


----------



## Alex (12/4/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> mmmm, i'm calling BS,  just tried it and ye, claptons are just as difficult as ever.


http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...hose_who_want_an_extremely_easy_and_fast_way/

According to some who've tried, it's really good 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (12/4/15)

nice, that makes it allot faster!!!


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

I think it needs an authentic Kangertech Evod 1 coil head to work properly!
Lol


----------



## Marzuq (13/4/15)

smart... very smart


----------

